# My husband doesn't want a baby yet but I do!



## Beccaboop

Hiya,

I need help I really want to start trying for a baby now but my husband wants to wait a bit longer but we have been together 8 years so I think I've waited long enough now!! 

We are both 25 and got married 5 months ago and he says it's a bit soon to have a baby and his career is going well so he would rather wait a year so but i can't wait that long I feel like something is missing in my life!

I feel really jealous of my friends and my younger brother who all have children and sometimes don't want to be around them and their children and then I feel guilty because I know I shouldn't be like that as it's not their fault I just feel like how come they get to have children and I don't!! 

I hate feeling like this!! Please help!!

Thanks Becca x	
*


----------



## sweetcheeks78

:hugs: oh honey, I do sympathise. Not sure what you can do though, you both need to be on board I guess. A year isn't long though, I didn't have my LO until I was nearly 31. We were both content to wait a bit though. He needs to take your feelings into consideration too though, and not just say no. If you do wait another year, just make the most of your newly married life and enjoy each other. When a LO comes along, finding time to be romantic is tricky! :flower:


----------



## Beccaboop

Thanks for your reply. 

I'm really worried that he won't be ready in a year or 5 or even 10 years!! 

People say 'your still young we have loads of time' but I don't wait to wait till I'm in my 30s because I have a disability in my family. My nephew and 2 of my cousins are disabled mentally and physically and waiting till I am in my 30s would make it a higher risk that I would have a disabled child and I think that would just be selfish!!


----------



## odd_socks

*Totally know the feeling  OH wants us to wait until he feels ready, but im not fair off 27 and wanted to be a mum before i was any "older" Its awful having to wait when you know its what you really are yearning for *


----------



## puppymom

Beccaboop said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> I'm really worried that he won't be ready in a year or 5 or even 10 years!!
> 
> People say 'your still young we have loads of time' but I don't wait to wait till I'm in my 30s because I have a disability in my family. My nephew and 2 of my cousins are disabled mentally and physically and waiting till I am in my 30s would make it a higher risk that I would have a disabled child and I think that would just be selfish!!

Aww, I know how you feel. My DH and I have been together for over 8 years and married for nearly 2. He's come around to the idea now, but did want to enjoy marriage for a bit first. I'm glad we did, as it's so nice to have time to spend together, alone, before any little ones. 

As for the diablities, what are they? Many of them do not run in the family (they might be genetic from one of the parents, but this does not mean that your children will be genetically prone to it).


----------



## fumbles

I know what you mean! Me and DH have been together for 8 years also. After we got married the broody baby hungry manic within was unleashed! 

I knew it wasn't quite the right time, but that doesn't make it any easier! We actually ended up getting a dog lol! But you know it really has given me something to focus on and it taught me a bit of responsibility! 

At least you're in the right place

:hugs:


----------



## Beccaboop

Well we had a talk and we might possibly start trying when we go on holiday in October this year!!!


----------



## odd_socks

* thats great chick *


----------



## Beccaboop

It's not definate yet we will just see what happens


----------



## babbit01

I wanted to start ttc long before hubby, it was only a few months ago that he came round to the idea-we had visited some friends who have been trying for 6 months and were so open about it, i think after speaking with them something clicked inside him and I came off the pill..i had to remind him that it doesnt usually happen straight away (as our friends had found out) xx


----------



## starlight2801

Hi honey, I sympathise. I have my baby girl now :cloud9: but we had been married over 10 years before my DH agreed to TTC. I'm now having to work on him again for number two xx


----------

